# Here's more Ava



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edit: My groomer's husband is a photographer, he took a couple pics of Ava this morning...

http://www.henryarango.com/Animals.htm

I wonder if he's gonna want me to buy this picture? ummmm I didn't ask him to take it....I asked them to e-mail me a couple of the pics. But they gave me his website address.



Whoops, I got alittle carried away.....

[attachment=53519:Ava_2_6_5_09_rs.jpg]
[attachment=53520:Ava_6_5_09_rs.jpg]
[attachment=53521:Ava_Baby_6_09_rs.jpg]
[attachment=53522:Ava___rs.jpg]
[attachment=53523:Ava__s_1..._6_09_rs.jpg]
[attachment=53524:Ava__s_1..._5_09_rs.jpg]
[attachment=53525:Ava__6_09_rs.jpg] 

wait, are some of these duplicates??? I just keep snapping pictures :blink: 
I just love this little girl :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is soooo cute! I'd be taking pictures non-stop too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a precious face! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

what a beautiful and precious little girl. every time i look at her face, my heart melts. 

you could never post too many pics of her! keep them coming :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't you apologize, Pat!!!  Ava is a gorgeous lil doll!!! :wub: :wub: 

Keep the pictures of Miss Ava coming!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love her little face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is so pretty and adorable! I can't describe how much I love looking at her!!!! Thanks for making my day Pat!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous overload!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Her little face is just perfect!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is simply stunning!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

She is so pretty - I want to kiss her wittle nose :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She really is beautiful, Pat!! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't appologize for that little face!! I enjoy my little "Ava fixes". Please, keep them coming!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Ava is so adorable and she seems to be warming up to the camera. The 4th or 5th pic it looks like she is smiling. What a doll!! :faint:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, that face just makes my heart flutter! :wub:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh no apologies, please. :shocked: 
Looking at :wub: Ava :wub: is the next best thing to owning an Angel - living where I do. <<<SIGH>>> one day, maybe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat Ava is stunning :wub: she's sooooo little :wub: I want more pictures :smmadder: please :yes:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She is truly a heavenly little angel!! :wub: :wub: I could stare at her all day!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I may have an Ava addiction......7 pictures was not enough :biggrin:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww... she's so beautiful!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I could just look at that precious little face for hours :wub: :wub: Ava is a little beauty :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Sunnie @ Jun 5 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786085


> I may have an Ava addiction......7 pictures was not enough :biggrin:[/B]


Me too!!! LOL we may need to go to AA... Ava-holics Anonymous.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Precious, beautiful baby, Pat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OMG Pat! She is THE most beautiful thing EVER!!! Stunning. Gorgeous. Adorable. You are very lucky. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

My oh my...Ava is absolutely stunning...I love her infamous head on couch pictures...she just looks soooooo adorable in those poses!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Darling pics, Pat. She seems to like the camera more now. She looks like a pretty little IMP! LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That little girl just gets more beautiful every day. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Ava :wub: is just beautiful, Pat, and growing up so fast! There could never be too many pics of that photogenic little doll!! :flowers:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my...look at her :wub: :wub: she is such a beauty and her coat has grown long so nicely


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ava looks like "perfection" :wub: love the photos.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh she's just "to die for!!!"

I can never get enough pics of Miss Ava - she's a beauty and she's turning into such a great little model.!

Leslie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ava is a beautiful Angel :wub: :wub: Great pictures


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwwww... she is so beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

He did a great job on those photos! B)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Gosh, she is scrumptious!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chachi would like to meet her


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Jun 5 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786216


> Awwwww... she is so beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> He did a great job on those photos! B)[/B]



Thanks! I took the photos that are showing (you can tell because the hair is in her eyes, LOL)
The photographer took the one that's on his website, and if you double click on it, it gets bigger.



Thanks everyone for the kind comments, I just love this little girl.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 5 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786228


> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Jun 5 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786216





> Awwwww... she is so beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> He did a great job on those photos! B)[/B]



Thanks! I took the photos that are showing (you can tell because the hair is in her eyes, LOL)
The photographer took the one that's on his website, and if you double click on it, it gets bigger.



Thanks everyone for the kind comments, I just love this little girl.
[/B][/QUOTE]

AH... I was a bit hazy on who did what. Still, great photos, very well done, and of the perfect model. :wub: And isn't the occasional stray hair in the eyes a large part of the charm of the Maltie? :cloud9:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG, She is gorgeous, and hopefully she will let me hold her on Sunday, at the puppy party. CAN'T WAIT. :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Well girl, if you end up buying the pix, it's money well spent. What a gorgeous little doll. Kiss her right between the ears for us.

Samsonsmom


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I love Ava's little smile.

I am a bit concerned that he took photographs w/o your permission and has them on the website... seems wrong to me because he is using it for commercial purposes...

I would probably ask him to remove it. Can you just imagine some puppymill coming along and stealing that photo from his website and use it as their own image?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ava you little darling you! I can't wait to meet you on Sunday!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG she is growing up beautifully!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Great job on her coat Pat! :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, she is simply adorable, and getting mroe adorable every day!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Ava is beautiful! Such pretty pics too :cloud9:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I've never seen a puppy with a perpetual smile on her face like Ava.....she is just too sweet and adorable...OH my....whcih pic(s) to choose....? I'd probably have to frame a couple...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Why do I even look at pics of Ava???? I'm just DYING to get another little girl and it isn't helping to look at that sweet little munchkins face! You're killing me here Pat! I just adore that sweet girl.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, well, I hope you keep on getting "carried away" because we just can't get enough of your sweet girl. :wub: :wub: Please post more, more, more!

Ava is starting to look a lot like Mr. Casanova to me! :wub: :wub: And that professional shot is wonderful. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, I like your photos of her better than his.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Cant wait to see the little angel tomorow!! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The one on his web site is a stunning picture of Ava. That is how they rope you in. See a georgious picture and you just have to buy it. He is a good photographer. WOW.

Tina


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I think I like the bottom picture the best. She looks SO sweet and dear and cuddley! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gorgeous, just simply gorgeous!!! I love all of them~~~You have a little princess there Pat!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The photographer's picture of Ava is just beautiful, but the pictures you took are great too. What a stunning model.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Ava is a true beauty. :cloud9:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

she is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Henry gave me the picture and he's going to e-mail me more this weekend. Cool! He just wants me to spread the word of his business. Oh, and one time all three of the kids came home from the same groomer dressed in sailor outfits, LOL. They gave me three outfits - for free! Fun stuff!

[attachment=53608:Ava_6_5_..._Henry_2.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great photos of little Ava,Pat. I love the portrait style poses,my favorite way of taking pictures.Ava :wub: is so precious & she's a great little model,very photogenic. :aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just came back to visit gorgeous Ava. I love this set of pictures!! Her little face is just perfect!! :heart: :wub: :heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:OMG!: WOW :tender: That's all I can say. :wub:


----------

